# CoCoRaHS



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

How many people use cocorahs to either look up nearby rainfall totals or to report what your rain gauge shows?

I went to go look at my rain gauge this morning after an entire night of rain. My gauge showed .96 inches, but all of the Weather apps and websites showed significantly less for my area. My gauge is along the chain link fence and not close to any structures or trees. I look at cocorahs and nearby areas reported precipitation that closely reflected what my gauge shows.

https://www.cocorahs.org/


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Well, I am now.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Me too! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I used to have one of those 4" rain gauges before I got a Davis weather station. They are very accurate - you can read rainfall to 1/100 of an inch.

CoCoRaHS is a noble cause, but I could not commit to manually reporting my readings to them daily. It looks like I am not alone - there is only one station registered in my whole county.

I do share my electronic weather station data to various networks. It is automatic and reports essentially real time. I feel like CoCoRaHS would be more popular if personal weather stations weren't so affordable/easy to use.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@Ware which one do you have?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> @Ware which one do you have?


I have the Davis Vantage Vue with the WeatherLink Live. The WLL came along after I bought mine, but now you can buy them as bundle. This is a good option if you don't care about having the Davis console. Davis sensor suites are top notch, but their consoles look very dated to me. I just use my phone to pull up my weather data.

https://www.scientificsales.com/6357-6100-Vantage-Vue-ISS-and-WeatherLink-Live-p/6110.htm?gclid=CjwKCAjwx46TBhBhEiwArA_DjEFegAZetdyJsXpBDO593sRKcFNpfRO_L_zZtgv74uCDkVLHsESfXBoCQGEQAvD_BwE

It looks like it's a little cheaper on Amazon at the moment.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Ware i trust the rain gauge I have and would love to get a weather station. The weather iPhone app is so inaccurate at times, plus one of the weather station that they use for my area is several miles away and spotty at best.

I could never commit to reporting my daily precipitation, as helpful as that could be.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Rainfall data is required at my work. We use CoCoRaHS, nowCOAST, and volunteer rainfall data collectors. Here is a post I made about the NOAA site:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=29250&p=402125&hilit=nowcoast#p402125


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Ware i trust the rain gauge I have and would love to get a weather station. The weather iPhone app is so inaccurate at times, plus one of the weather station that they use for my area is several miles away and spotty at best.
> 
> I could never commit to reporting my daily precipitation, as helpful as that could be.


Yeah, I agree several miles is no good for comparing rainfall totals.

The National Weather Service reports current conditions for my area from the nearest airport - which is 17 miles from my house.

At my old house a neighbor in my subdivision had a PWS, but it seemed like it was offline as much as it was online.

Those are the big factors that pushed me to invest in my own station. When we moved I know of at least a a few people who were more disappointed that I was taking my station with me than the fact that we weren't going to be living there anymore. :lol:


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Ware you did them dirty by taking the only accurate weather report. 😆


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I got all set up on Friday and am now online with COCORaHS. Station IA-KS-7.


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

What a coincidence, I was just looking into this. Good for you, @Grizzly Adam, that should be a fun experience.


----------

